# Verkaufe Siemens Simatic CP5611 Profi BUS MPI PCI 6GK1561-1AA00 Top Zustand



## T5000 (15 März 2009)

*UPDATE! Verkaufe Siemens Simatic CP5611 Profi BUS MPI PCI 6GK1561-1AA00 Top Zustand*

Hallo,
habe hier noch eine funktionierende Profibuskarte:







Lieferumfang: nur die Karte, keine Software.

Preis: 135EUR inkl. Versand.


----------



## PhilippL (15 März 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

weißt du zufällig ob die Karte mit ner aktuellen Version von einer WinAC funktioniert. Ich werd das aus der Internetseite von Siemens net ganz schlau... wenn sie funktionieren sollte hab ich eventuell Interesse.

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## T5000 (15 März 2009)

Ich weis es natürlich auch nicht genau, aber es scheint wohl zu funktionieren:

https://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll/22817356?func=ll&objId=22817356&objAction=csView&nodeid0=17794437&nav0=index&idx0=L〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=content&start=21&csSort=-DOCDATUMBEITRAG&subtype=130000

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter

Gruss Thomas


----------



## T5000 (16 März 2009)

Ist immernoch zu haben

Gruss Thomas


----------



## T5000 (18 März 2009)

Preisupdate!

135EUR inkl. Versand


----------

